# Spiritual Sailing.com



## jensenlarsen (Jun 24, 2002)

We are sailors who share our love of God, and the beauty of sailing. 

Visit us on:
the web: SpiritualSailing.com
Facebook: SpiritualSailingcom


----------



## jensenlarsen (Jun 24, 2002)

Keep it simple and keep it real. The more basic we see our connection to God and Spirit, the easier it is to feel like you're a part of it. - Jim Fargiano

Spiritual Sailing.com
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
eMail: [email protected],com
Web: spiritualsailing.com
Facebook: SpiritualSailingcom


----------



## jensenlarsen (Jun 24, 2002)

Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover. --Mark Twain

Spiritual Sailing.com
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
eMail: [email protected],com
Web:spiritualsailing.com
Facebook: SpiritualSailingcom 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## jensenlarsen (Jun 24, 2002)

What we think, we become. ― Siddhārtha Gautama

Spiritual Sailing.com
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
eMail: [email protected]
Web: spiritualsailing.com
Facebook.com: SpiritualSailingcom 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

That's a pretty intensive membership process. Why do you need all the information you ask for?


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

I get closer to God every time I put the rails to the water...Dale


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

too many questions to "join",

owners are closer to god than crew?

why ?


----------



## jensenlarsen (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi All,

The ClubExpress system we host our site on is pretty robust. Ergo all the data fields. One thing to note is that not all the data is required. We're starting a real, potentially global faith based organization. 

Business aside, we'd love you to join. It's all about the people and meaningful relationships we're making. We need crew as much as skippers ! Burying the rail does wonders for my spiritual condition as well. 

I want to thank you all for clicking the few buttons and taking a look at the site. 

v/r

JR


----------



## jensenlarsen (Jun 24, 2002)

Prayer does not change God, but changes him who prays.
by Soren Kierkegaard

Spiritual Sailing.com
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
eMail: [email protected]
Web: SpiritualSailing.com
Facebook: SpiritualSailingcom 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

jensenlarsen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The ClubExpress system we host our site on is pretty robust. Ergo all the data fields. One thing to note is that not all the data is required. We're starting a real, potentially global faith based organization.
> 
> ...


What is the cost to join? I didn't get far enough in to find out, i gave up at the questions about my boat, which followed the REQUIRED questions about my address email phone number, etc.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

God already knows all my personal data. Some of which, I've thoroughly apologized for.


----------



## jensenlarsen (Jun 24, 2002)

Membership is FREE. No hidden costs.


----------



## jensenlarsen (Jun 24, 2002)

I keep sailing on in this middle passage. I am sailing into the wind and the dark. But I am doing my best to keep my boat steady and my sails full. Arthur Ashe

Spiritual Sailing.com
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
eMail: [email protected]
Web: SpiritualSailing.com
Facebook: SpiritualSailingcom 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Some of these quotes are inspirational.

Nevertheless, no one should ever, ever, ever put their personal information into an unfamiliar website.

Assuming the organizers are legit, and I will give the benefit of the doubt that they are, they are doing no favors to their flock by getting them in the habit of passing along personal data online. They will eventually get hurt.


----------



## jensenlarsen (Jun 24, 2002)

Minnewaska, 

Spiritual Sailing is an actual cruising sailing association, intended for real members, real attendance, etc. This isn't a virtual club. PThe public website views don't require sign-ups. The site is there for everyone to enjoy. Cheers.


----------



## jensenlarsen (Jun 24, 2002)

There is nothing like lying flat on your back on the deck, alone except for the helmsman aft at the wheel, silence except for the lapping of the sea against the side of the ship. At that time you can be equal to Ulysses and brother to him. Errol Flynn

Spiritual Sailing.com
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
eMail: [email protected]
Web: SpiritualSailing.com
Facebook: SpiritualSailingcom 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## jensenlarsen (Jun 24, 2002)

"Never in my life before have I experienced such beauty, and fear at the same time"- Ellen MacArthur

Spiritual Sailing.com
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
eMail: [email protected]
Web: SpiritualSailing.com
Facebook: SpiritualSailingcom 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## jensenlarsen (Jun 24, 2002)

We clear the harbor and the wind catches her sails and my beautiful ship leans over ever so gracefully, and her elegant bow cuts cleanly into the increasing chop of the waves. I take a deep breath and my chest expands and my heart starts thumping so strongly I fear the others might see it beat through the cloth of my jacket. I face the wind and my lips peel back from my teeth in a grin of pure joy.
L.A. Meyer, Under the Jolly Roger

Spiritual Sailing.com
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
eMail: [email protected]
http://www.spiritualsailing.com
http://www.facebook.com/SpiritualSailingcom
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ChristianSailing (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome Aboard.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Jensen,
Share you love of sailing and all will be well.

Share your religious beliefs and this will be consigned to the sewer ... aka Politics, Religion, War, Government forum in Off Topic.


----------

